# OFA clinic in Texas?



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This Facebook page posts some OFA health clinics in Texas.









K9 Health Clinic | Facebook


We are devoted to providing excellent service and assistance to canine enthusiasts who want to obtain a CHIC number for canines in their breeding programs. We strive to find the Best of the Best...




www.facebook.com





There are usually clinics at the larger dogs shows in Texas also, so you might look at when those are coming up and check with the shows to see if there will be clinics during the show.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The GR Clubs in the major cities might have information about clinics also.


----------



## SingleMom56 (Nov 13, 2021)

Darn missed it. It was 2 days ago. Signed up for the FB page. Thank you.


----------

